# Vape King - New stock 05-05-2015



## Stroodlepuff (5/5/15)

DHL delivered bright and early this morning 

Stock Just in:

Nickel Wire - 5M pre-rolled spools



Silverplay RTA



Turbo RDA



Hellboy RDA



Smaug Mod



Rouge RDA



More Japanese Cotton


@Gizmo is busy adding the products to the site as we speak so keep an eye on our hew arrivals page http://vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schuller (5/5/15)

Nice


----------

